# Big Sam - 100% Record as England Manager



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats to Big Sam - the only England Manager to achieve a 100% record :lol:


what an idiot :wave:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

He likes drinking pints of white wine...


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

A high profile football manager is involved in questionable practices involving making money....and in other news, the sky is blue and the Beatles have split....

This one wasn't nearly as fun as 'arry and his tax dodging Bulldog though...


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Never liked the guy, struck me as very arrogant.

The press dangled the carrot and he couldn't help himself !


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't understand why he'd chase 400k when he gets 3m a year and it's his lifetime ambition to be England manager.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Overdoser said:


> I don't understand why he'd chase 400k when he gets 3m a year and it's his lifetime ambition to be England manager.


One word:

Greed


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

Left by "mutual agreement" does that mean he gets a few quid pay off?


----------

